# Armstrong Hill Forest Fire Lookout ADVENTURE2



## OURv (Feb 20, 2017)

Friends,
Some time ago we spent a VERY enjoyable time in California’s
Great High Sierra Nevada mountains. We took a 4X4 trail ride to the
Armstrong Hill Forest Fire Lookout. What Fun !!!!
We made a video to share :

[ame]https://youtu.be/U58ykJMbMDU[/ame]

Mr & Mrs Ourv
San Francisco Bay Area of California
2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE
2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry

Visit us on [email protected]


----------

